# fort william



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hi guys wen we leave the tabley show we are heading up to skye.stopping at fort William.does any know a good stop over place just for one night cheers guys.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of people seem to like Marine Parade.

Coatan'at time

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

In fort william?

Campsite or Free spot?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*fort*

both really


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Bunree Campsite is lovely and is only about 4 miles away from Fort William. It is right on the banks of the Loch, next to the Corran Ferry. You can use the Ferry free of charge as a foot passenger to cross to the Pub if thats your thing.

There are also some nice walks in the area, including up to the Waterfalls over the other side of the road from the Campsite.

I think it's a lovely place.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Bunree - only reason I am still in the CC.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*bunree*

ill look at that bunree site cheers guys


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*bunree*

bunree full


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Glen Nevis camping & caravanning park. It's been a while since we were there but it's a nice place right by the river. 2 or 3 miles from Fort William. www.glen-Nevis.co.uk is their website


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys
On the A82 between Fort William and Fort Augustus
A large Lay by on the shore of Loch Oich
or drive another couple of miles
To Laggan Locks A car park for the Locks and the floating pub
surrounded by trees and there is the fabulous Floating Pub on the canal a barge called the floating Eagle run by Jan and paul
eaglebarge on face book if you want to look

We stopped over night in the car park
no poblem

Kev


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I was chatting to a couple of mates, one of whom had just come back from Fort William and said the town itself is the absolute pits, the other agreed with him.
Haven't heard that before, are they right??


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Fort William town centre will never be described as beautiful
The main road along the front is looking onto the rear of the street with most of the shops and is unsightly
The place is somewhere to stock up with supplies etc.
The countryside round about is excellent though and well worth visiting weather permitting of course.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

a bit harsh judging Fort William I think. It's a beautiful area.
The seafront is lovely on a nice day. 
But it rains a lot there! :lol: (joke!)

It used to be possible to stop overnight on the huge car park on the seafront near the town centre. That was great, right on the sea with super views and near to the shops, pubs etc. Anyone know if we can still park there?

Also, we've stopped overnight many times for a minimal charge at the Nevis Centre where the footpaths to the peak start.

Hope this helps, have a great visit to Fort William!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Opposite the entrance to bunree is the access road to the forest walks "red Squirrels" I know people use the car park up there to wild camp.
Alternatively there is motorhome parking near Morrisons in Fort William 
I doubt anyone would bother if you parked overnight.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> I doubt anyone would bother if you parked overnight.


I was told by a guy in a council truck that it was OK, despite the signs clearly stating that overnighting is prohibited - and posted on here to that effect.

Someone soon posted that it certainly isn't tolerated and the restrictions are enforced as they had been moved on.

PS trucks seem to overnight in the Lidl car park next door.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*,*

ill find some where


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Btw I know it's not as far as you want to go but Strathclyde CC is a good spot en route


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*,*

aye andy I know stayed there wen it was council owned.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

All star spangly new now LOL


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Were in Fort William 2 different days last week on the way back again stopped for supplies in the big Morrsions/lydl car park. We were in early and only one campervan there. 
They had curtains semi drawn and the police were having a good poke at doors, kicking tyres and look in general. i got the impression it had been there overnight so wouldn't risk on there, but there is so many nice free places along roads by pretty lochs and views why worry about the car park in middle of a town?.

If you want fuel the Morrisons fuel is opposite their shop and car park on the other side of the road off the roundabout and sensible price. Their pork scratchings are in a never ending bag :lol: 

Ben Nevis campsite let us empty the black water for free seemed nice place. 

Andy finally agrees with me and loves Scotland whats even better is being able to stop anyplace (sensible) and overnight and given how many parking places there are that is not a problem


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

When I go Skiing in the winter, we stay here.

http://www.linnhe-lochside-holidays.co.uk/

Here is a winter pic from just beyond the pitch.

TM


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> .
> Alternatively there is motorhome parking near Morrisons in Fort William
> I doubt anyone would bother if you parked overnight.


this car park and the one at south entrance of fort william,like most of the councils car parks, are patrolled at night and you will be booked.why they dont allow overnight is a mystery.re.lidls, if you go in the store and ask if its ok to park like i did you might get the same response as me"as long as you dont stay all week"jim m :roll:


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

hiya we had van in the motorhome car park at back off morrisons during the day - cost was something rounabout £2 then moved van over the road to car park next to tennis courts opposite lidl's - stayed over night - it was a sat night in sept no probs


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Morrisons £1.50/day

If lucky get to watch the puffer train behind the car park l love the proper steam trains not the modern rubbish :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> Morrisons £1.50/day
> 
> If lucky get to watch the puffer train behind the car park l love the proper steam trains not the modern rubbish :lol:


Don't be a cheapskate - buy a ticket and travel on it - nice trip to Mallaig and back.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sadly Stanner we didn't have time saw it on the way back. Will bear it in mind though for next time if you have any other details on booking etc would love to do a trip to Maillig


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Just booked train trip for Friday ! Cost 3adults 1child,,£118 hope it's worth it!!


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Definitely worth it! Make sure you hang out (on the inside of the curve) to see the Glenfinnan viaduct as you go over it. Some fantastic scenery - mountains, lochs and sea views - and some long tunnels. Wonderful smell of coal, steam and soot


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Actually the train southeast from Fort William is pretty amazing too - some very remote country (although you only get buzzed along in a sprinter in that direction!)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> Sadly Stanner we didn't have time saw it on the way back. Will bear it in mind though for next time if you have any other details on booking etc would love to do a trip to Maillig


http://www.westcoastrailways.co.uk/jacobite/Jacobite_Details.html?gclid=CJGe_IP4oLkCFafLtAodWCsAlQ


----------

